# Electives for Visiting Students in USA



## hammi3

hello. i am currently studing in 4th year MBBS in pakistan and am planning to do elctives at the end of 4th year. i would really appreciate if i get information about medical schools in US which accept international medical student, who didn't give USMLE yet, for electives.

thanks in advance.


----------



## Siawa

Hey Hammi3, like you I am also in 4th year and planning to do the same. What I do know, I will share, however some further guidance would be much appreciated.
So far, all I know is that the application process begins sometime in April/May for most hospitals who accept international students for clinical electives. 
About which schools accept students who have not taken the USMLE yet; It would be great if someone were to share information about them.
Thank you


----------



## hammi3

thanks for the info


----------



## ayesha_

Old posts in these forums have answers to these questions, lol. I need to go through them again - I'm in 3rd year and I want to go for a clinical elective in 4th year too.

- - - Updated - - -

Old posts in these forums have answers to these questions, lol. I need to go through them again - I'm in 3rd year and I want to go for a clinical elective in 4th year too.


----------



## nikz

Here are some of schools which accepts international students without STEP requirement you can search them:
1-National Institute of Health (NIH) (Maryland)
2-University of Alabama (UAB) School Of Medicine (Alabama) application fee required
3-University of Connecticut (UConn)(Connecticut)
4-Henry Ford Health system (Michighan)
5-Albany Medical College (NewYork) applicatin fee required
6-Maimonides Medical Center (New York)
7-New York University (NYU) (New York) application fee required
8-University of California San Diego School of Medicine (UCSD)(California) application fee required
9-20-Johns Hopkins University School of Medicine (JHU) (Maryland) application fee required
10-Northwestern University Feinberg School of Medicine (Illinois)
11-University of Rochester (New York)
12-University of Kansas School of medicine.
13-Yale school of Medicine (CT)(Connecticut)
14-Harvard School of Medicine (MA)(massachusets)
15-Tufts University(Massachusets)
16-North Shore-Long Island Jewish Health System (New York)

hope this help


----------



## nasir_

thanks


----------

